# Ощущение,что  шея не держит голову



## Натфом (6 Окт 2016)

Я не хочу утомлять вас рассказами о своей боли. Я только скажу, что уже 2 года лечусь медикаментозно от шейного хондроза, ВСД. Но боль в правой части головы, а точнее передёргивание и натянутость чего то внутри головы над правой бровью и тянущееся к виску, а затем к затылку, не ослабла ни на секунду. При этом у меня ощущение что шея не держит голову. Голова трясется и внутри и снаружи. Посоветуйте к кому обратится и что вообще делать дальше. Я хочу и буду жить без  боли.


----------



## La murr (6 Окт 2016)

*Натфом*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

